# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Trichomonas - Artikel

## Sylvia93

Trichomoniasis is een seksueel overdraagbare aandoening (soa), veroorzaakt door een parasiet. Trichomoniasis komt over de hele wereld veel voor. De infectie is goed te behandelen en heeft zelden ernstige gevolgen. Lang niet iedereen met deze soa krijgt er klachten van. Vrouwen hebben vaker klachten dan mannen door de aanwezigheid van de parasiet.
*
Klachten bij de vrouw*
Vrouwen kunnen door trichomoniasis last krijgen van een ontstoken vagina. Zij hebben dan vooral klachten van onaangename, vies ruikende afscheiding, die groenig van kleur kan zijn en soms schuimt. De schaamlippen en de binnenkant van de vagina kunnen rood en geïrriteerd zijn. Daardoor kan plassen ook pijnlijk zijn.

*Klachten bij de man*
Mannen merken meestal niets  of heel weinig  van trichomoniasis. Bij hen gaat de infectie in het algemeen spontaan over. Soms leidt de infectie tot een ontsteking van de plasbuis. Deze ontsteking gaat gepaard met een branderig gevoel bij het plassen en soms afscheiding uit de plasbuis. Ook kan de eikel rond de uitgang van de plasbuis rood en geïrriteerd zijn.

*Mogelijke gevolgen van Trichomoniasis*
Trichomoniasis leidt zelden tot ernstige complicaties. Deze soa verhoogt wel het risico op overdracht van hiv. En er zijn ook aanwijzingen dat de parasiet voor problemen kan zorgen tijdens de zwangerschap (waaronder vroeggeboorte).

*Behandeling*
De behandeling bestaat uit een eenmalige dosis antibiotica. Het is belangrijk dat ook de seksuele partner(s) wordt (worden) behandeld, ook als die geen klachten heeft (hebben).
*
Partnerwaarschuwing*
Het is belangrijk dat alle seksuele partners uit de laatste vier weken worden gewaarschuwd en (mee)behandeld, ongeacht of zij wel of geen klachten hebben. 

_Bron: www.soaaids.nl_

----------


## Humanbody

Meer info over trichomoniasis

----------

